# poss northwest members christmas meet feeler.



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

hello all 

i have been doin a little thinking its been a while since we had a northwest meet.

i had the idea of all meeting up in liverpool maybe and go out for chinese. there is a gorgeous restaurant there only little place but the food is unreal. i was thinkin get a few of us together and meet up for some food and good banter. meals in there are around a tenner for a 3 course banquet. china town is very safe for cars as none of the scallys will go there. its a protected location lol (triad's). but the whole area is restaurants so we have a choice of places. 
or there is the all you can eat places they are around a tenner a head. we could head into town for a few beer's afterwards if ppl are up for that too.

this is only a feeler but if anyone would be up for it drop your name on a list and i can arrange us a reservation.

karl


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

id be up for that matey, not been china town for a while, tend to go red hot buffet in L1 alot now


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

my normal places are chungs by the gate way. and the may sum. i absolutely love chinese food lol.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

jonezy said:


> id be up for that matey, not been china town for a while, tend to go red hot buffet in L1 alot now


We're going there for our works night out, is it any good?


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

red hot buffet is nice, plenty of tasty food to try
BUT! 
its gets proper packed in there, best thing to do is look when its busy then when every one sits down, go on the hunt


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

sounds a good idea depending on what day and weather as iam at the girlfriends in waterloo most of xmas,if this meet doesnt come off then perhaps do one in new year ?


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

completely missed this thread Karl..if you decide on another one let me know...I'd be up for it


----------

